

Ask HN: "Social Class" or "Purchasing Power" criteria for target ads? - marcosbeto

Any ideas why FB, Google and Twitter don&#x27;t target ads using the &quot;social class&quot; or &quot;purchasing power&quot; criteria? Anyone knows if they have tried something similar?<p>Since the early theories of marketing, we know that the &quot;social class&quot; of a person is an important type of market segmentation. In practice, by knowing how much money a person can spend, companies can target specific products or services to increase the possibilities of conversion. The theory seems easy, but I don&#x27;t see companies using it online.<p>By the way, I don&#x27;t think that the usage of the term &quot;social class&quot; sounds good. Despite being very popular, researchers and theorists do not come into consensus on its definition. I prefer &quot;Purchasing Power&quot;.
======
andreteixeira
I`ve been thinking a lot about it.. It`s clear that purchasing power is an
important info when targeting and creating a more personalized shopping
experience.

I believe we should also ask if they were able to find a proper way measure
this power..

~~~
nfailor
someone with a little more time than me can probably find a full .pdf I don't
have one handy but [http://www.amazon.com/Class-Through-American-Status-
System/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Class-Through-American-Status-
System/dp/0671792253)

data gathering is largely the problem there--so we address it through round
about means.

